# SHTF - Survival Store And Generate Emergency Power



## TacticalDocAdams (Aug 21, 2015)

SHTF - Survival Store And Generate Emergency Power


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Tactical Doc, 
Obviously you didn't realize this site is on the Federal Do Not Spam list. 
Since URLs can be easily traced you will be contacted by the FCC in the near future.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Announcements - Introduce Yourself



> 12. Advertising for ANY business or product in usernames, signatures or avatars is not allowed, UNLESS you are a site sponsor. These will be removed. Creating threads or posts to advertis any business or product will be considered spam and will be deleted. Posting offenders risk being immediately banned.
> If you are a Business or have a product or service that would be of interest to our members please click the Contact Us Link at the bottom of every page and choose the "Advertising Inquiry" option to learn how you can join our team and help support our community. We offer low-cost packages that can be of great benefit to you and your company.


----------

